# isp3 installiert, nun einige Fragen



## Eraser (30. Jan. 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich habe Hilfe bekommen und habe nun isp3 auf meinem Root Server (Debian Lenny 64 Bit), aber Wichtige Fragen habe ich dennoch:

1. Wie kann ich eine eigene php.ini für meine Domain haben?

2. Auf dem FTP habe ich ein Arcade Verzeichnis mit 2 Unterverzeichnissen, die werden jedoch nicht angezeigt, im Arcade Ordner selbst sind über 7000 Dateien, im FTP werden jedoch nur 1998 angezeigt? Wie stele ich das an, daß alles angezeigt wird, was ich auch habe?

3. Keine einzige email geht von meinem Forum raus, obwohl ich die email Addy im isp3 eingetragen habe.

4. Wann wird quota immer Berechnet?

Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand Antworten könnte.


----------



## sapro (30. Jan. 2011)

zu 1.
wozu eine eigene PHP.ini für die Domain. i.d.R. sind doch nur ein paar Einstellungen anders und die kannst Du pro Domain unter Optionen ("Custom php.ini settings") individuell angeben.

zu 3.
ist die Mailadresse evtl. identisch mit der in postfix eingetragenen Domain (--> mydestination)? Dann funzt das nicht.


----------



## Eraser (30. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von sapro:


> zu 1.
> wozu eine eigene PHP.ini für die Domain. i.d.R. sind doch nur ein paar Einstellungen anders und die kannst Du pro Domain unter Optionen ("Custom php.ini settings") individuell angeben.
> 
> zu 3.
> ist die Mailadresse evtl. identisch mit der in postfix eingetragenen Domain (--> mydestination)? Dann funzt das nicht.


Hi,

zu 1. das funzt leider nicht, habe änderungen darin vorgenommen, aber laut phpinfo klappte das nicht. Screen im Anhang, was ich eingetragen hatte.

zu 3. Sorry, wo genau finde ich das, kenne mich noch nicht wirklich aus. Mußte andere Probleme reparieren.

Punkt 2 habe ich schon repariert bekommen.


----------



## sapro (30. Jan. 2011)

zu 1. steht im isp3-manual:
"Please note that you can use this field only with Fast-CGI, CGI, or SuPHP - you cannot use it if you have enabled Mod-PHP for this web site."

Hast Du evtl. Mod-PHP für die Site aktiviert?
Ansonsten sehen Deine Angaben korrekt aus.

zu 2.
Die Einstellung findest Du unter /etc/postfix/main.cf

Wenn Du in der Datei unter mydestination die gleiche Domain drin hast, wie Deine Mailadresse, funzt nicht. Z.b. lautet die Mailadr. "hallo@irgendwo.de", dann darf "irgendwo.de" nicht in mydestination stehen.

zu 4.
Quota wird nach meinem Kenntnisstand zur zeitnah berechnet, also sofort wenn Du was in dem überwachten Verzeichnis schreiben willst...


----------



## Eraser (30. Jan. 2011)

Hi,

zu 1. Sorry mein English ist nicht grad das ware, aber verstanden habe ich es dennoch, jo ich habe mod-php ausgewählt, hm welche Funktion wäre denn Sinnvoll?

zu 2. In der main.cf steht bei mydestination das hier "mydestination = chicago300.server4you.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain"

Als email habe ich "webmaster@spiele-und-musik.eu" angelegt und die habe ich im Forum auch als Absender Email angegeben. Jedoch geht nix raus. Was muß ich nun wo und wie genau umstellen?

Zu 4. Kann man nich Festlegen, daß der nur einmal am Tag den Quota zählt?


----------



## sapro (30. Jan. 2011)

zu 1. 
verwende mal SuPHP

zu 2. 
dann liegt es daran mal nicht. Du solltest Dir in diesem Fall mal das log ansehen.

Zu 4. 
Was würde das für einen Sinn machen, wenn nur 1x am Tag die Quota gezählt und entsprechend berücksichtigt wird? Dann könnte ja jeder tagesweise das Limit überschreiten - und was machst Du dann? Einfach die Dateien löschen ;-)


----------



## Eraser (30. Jan. 2011)

Hi.

1. Oki kann ich mal machen.

2. Welche log genau, wo finde ich die, dann kann ich mal hier posten was dort so drinne steht.

4. Naja wäre System Schonender, ich habe eh nur meine Domain und kein Quota angegeben.


----------



## sapro (30. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Eraser:


> Hi.
> 
> 1. Oki kann ich mal machen.


Solltest Du, wenn Du die php.ini-Option nutzen willst :-D



Zitat von Eraser:


> 2. Welche log genau, wo finde ich die, dann kann ich mal hier posten was dort so drinne steht.


Ich würde die mail.log verwenden, zu finden unter /var/log



Zitat von Eraser:


> 4. Naja wäre System Schonender, ich habe eh nur meine Domain und kein Quota angegeben.


Wenn Du eh keine Quota angegeben hast, ist das doch systemschonend genug.


----------



## Eraser (30. Jan. 2011)

1. Jo, kommt noch, derzeit hatte ich erstmal alle php.inis geänder gehabt. 

2. Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus mail.log


```
Jan 30 19:00:39 chicago300 postfix/smtp[32667]: 7202849E439: to=<janina.nina26@googlemail.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=60527, delays=60485/6.4/0.01/36, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (Negative greeting:  at (eval 84) line 555, <GEN27> line 406.): id=31958-07 (in reply to end of DATA command))
Jan 30 19:00:54 chicago300 amavis[32107]: (32107-06-2) (!)rw_loop: leaving rw loop, no progress
Jan 30 19:00:55 chicago300 amavis[31958]: (31958-07-2) (!)rw_loop: leaving rw loop, no progress
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32757]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32757]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32759]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32759]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32760]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32760]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32761]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32761]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:01:04 chicago300 postfix/master[3165]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 32757 exit status 1
Jan 30 19:01:04 chicago300 postfix/master[3165]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Jan 30 19:01:04 chicago300 postfix/master[3165]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 32759 exit status 1
Jan 30 19:01:04 chicago300 postfix/master[3165]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 32760 exit status 1
Jan 30 19:01:04 chicago300 amavis[32107]: (32107-06-2) (!)FWD via SMTP: <www-data> -> <webmaster@spiele-und-musik.eu>, 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (errno=): id=32107-06-2
Jan 30 19:01:04 chicago300 amavis[32107]: (32107-06-2) Blocked MTA-BLOCKED, <www-data> -> <webmaster@spiele-und-musik.eu>, Message-ID: <20110129231149.031CB49E40A@chicago300.server4you.de>, mail_id: EH5YiHDkW3lU, Hits: 2.195, size: 624, 25970 ms
Jan 30 19:01:04 chicago300 amavis[31958]: (31958-07-2) (!)FWD via SMTP: <webmaster@spiele-und-musik.eu> -> <xx_Katze_xx2000@Yahoo.de>, 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (errno=): id=31958-07-2
Jan 30 19:01:04 chicago300 amavis[31958]: (31958-07-2) Blocked MTA-BLOCKED, <webmaster@spiele-und-musik.eu> -> <xx_Katze_xx2000@Yahoo.de>, quarantine: K/badh-KYQzpxew+hIb, Message-ID: <20110130071006.EE8F849E483@chicago300.server4you.de>, mail_id: KYQzpxew+hIb, Hits: 1.443, size: 690, 25073 ms
Jan 30 19:01:04 chicago300 postfix/master[3165]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 32761 exit status 1
Jan 30 19:01:05 chicago300 postfix/smtp[32666]: 031CB49E40A: to=<webmaster@spiele-und-musik.eu>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, conn_use=2, delay=67757, delays=67689/42/0/26, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (errno=): id=32107-06-2 (in reply to end of DATA command))
Jan 30 19:01:05 chicago300 postfix/smtp[32667]: EE8F849E483: to=<xx_Katze_xx2000@Yahoo.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, conn_use=2, delay=39058, delays=38991/42/0/25, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 From MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025) during fwd-connect (errno=): id=31958-07-2 (in reply to end of DATA command))
Jan 30 19:04:25 chicago300 postfix/scache[32730]: statistics: start interval Jan 30 19:00:03
Jan 30 19:04:25 chicago300 postfix/scache[32730]: statistics: domain lookup hits=2 miss=2 success=50%
Jan 30 19:04:25 chicago300 postfix/scache[32730]: statistics: address lookup hits=0 miss=2 success=0%
Jan 30 19:04:25 chicago300 postfix/scache[32730]: statistics: max simultaneous domains=1 addresses=1 connection=2
```
und hier aus der mail.err:


```
Jan 30 19:00:02 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32700]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:00:02 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32707]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:00:02 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32711]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32757]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32759]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32760]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:01:03 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[32761]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Jan 30 19:05:02 chicago300 postfix/smtpd[377]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
```
4. Jo, aber berechnen tut der ja dennoch.


----------



## Laubie (30. Jan. 2011)

läuft der salsauth dienst?

mach mal /etc/init.d/saslauth restart


----------



## Moestchen (30. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Laubie:


> läuft der salsauth dienst?
> 
> mach mal /etc/init.d/saslauth restart


... oder ggfs in der /etc/default/sasl (?) aktivieren?


----------



## Eraser (30. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Laubie:


> läuft der salsauth dienst?
> 
> mach mal /etc/init.d/saslauth restart


Dabei kommt das hier bei raus:

-bash: /etc/init.d/saslauth: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Habe auch nur saslauthd


chicago300:~# /etc/init.d/saslauthd restart
Stopping SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd.
Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd.
chicago300:~#

in der /etc/default/saslauthd Datei steht das hier drinne:

# Should saslauthd run automatically on startup? (default: no)
START=yes


----------



## Eraser (31. Jan. 2011)

Das mit den Mails klappt nun, der mir das installiert hat, hat es hinbekommen, ich habe CT Security drinne und seit heute tauchen in der error Log sehr viele Fehler auf, kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen woran das liegt? Hier mal nen Auszug aus der Log.

Habe die neuste ispConfig drauf.


```
[31-Jan-2011 00:30:01] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  1 in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 95
[31-Jan-2011 00:30:01] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  1 in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 95
[31-Jan-2011 00:30:01] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  1 in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 95
[31-Jan-2011 01:21:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:22:20] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  login in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:22:21] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:24:02] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:24:52] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  login in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:24:53] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:24:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:25:02] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:26:44] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:32:30] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 139
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 146
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 139
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 146
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined property: tform::$cron_min_freq in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 182
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 139
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 146
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 139
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 146
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 139
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 146
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 139
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  4 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 146
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined property: tform::$cron_min_freq in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 182
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  6 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 148
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:58] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset:  7 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php on line 152
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:59] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  on_after_insert in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:59] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  sites:on_after_insert in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:59] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  sites:cron:on_after_insert in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
```


----------



## Eraser (31. Jan. 2011)

Uhd hier der Rest, passte nicht alle in einen Beitrag, ahso ich habe die php5.2.17 und mysqlserver 5.1 von dotdeb.


```
[31-Jan-2011 01:33:59] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  return_to_url in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/tform_actions.inc.php on line 218
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:34] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: html_server in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 237
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:34] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  unbekannt in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 255
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:34] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  Information in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 256
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:34] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  kritisch in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 258
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:34] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: description in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 72
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:36] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: html_server in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 237
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:36] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  unbekannt in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 255
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:36] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  Information in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 256
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:36] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  kritisch in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 258
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:36] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: description in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 72
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: html_server in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 237
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  unbekannt in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 255
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  Information in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 256
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  kritisch in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 258
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:37] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: description in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 72
[31-Jan-2011 01:34:47] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:07] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:27] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:27] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  admin:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:27] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  admin:system_config:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:27] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:31] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:31] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  admin:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:31] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  admin:system_config:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:31] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:36] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:36] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  admin:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:36] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  admin:system_config:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:36] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:43] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:53] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  logout in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:37:53] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  site in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/login/logout.php on line 70
[31-Jan-2011 01:41:46] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
[31-Jan-2011 01:41:51] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:41:51] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  sites:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:41:51] PHP Notice:  Undefined index:  sites:ftp_user:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140
[31-Jan-2011 01:41:51] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187
```


----------



## Till (2. Feb. 2011)

Das sind alles keine Fehler sondern php Entwickler notices. Das Du sie siehst liegt daran, dass Du einen falschen errorlevel in Deiner php.ini Datei eingestellt hast. Die korrekte Einstellung lautet:

error_reporting  =  E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE


----------



## Eraser (2. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Das sind alles keine Fehler sondern php Entwickler notices. Das Du sie siehst liegt daran, dass Du einen falschen errorlevel in Deiner php.ini Datei eingestellt hast. Die korrekte Einstellung lautet:
> 
> error_reporting  =  E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE


Hi,

oh, oki habe das mal geändert. Liegt das an der php 5.2.17 von dotdeb?

Ahso, es sieht so aus, als ob mein Cronjob nicht funktioniert, den habe ich so eingerichtet, siehe Screen:


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2011)

> Liegt das an der php 5.2.17 von dotdeb?


ja, das kann sein.



> Ahso, es sieht so aus, als ob mein Cronjob nicht funktioniert


Bei Tage des Monats muss nur "*" drin stehen.


----------



## Eraser (3. Feb. 2011)

Hi Till,

danke, die Error sind weniger, habe nur noch nen Problem mit ct_redir. Mal sehen ob ich das behoben kriege. Frank ist derzeit ja leider nicht mehr on. 

Habe das mit dem Cronjob geändert, mal schauen ob der das nun um 00:20 ausführt.


----------



## Eraser (4. Feb. 2011)

Hi,

der Cron hatte leider auch so nicht funktioniert.


----------

